# shimano sustain, stradic, and sarragossa 8000 models.



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

I need Help!!

I was looking for an offshore spinning reel to catch snappers, lings, and kings, and maybe AJ and blackfins. I originally looked at 18000 and 20000 models, but they were just tooo bulky for my taste. The 8000 models was more managable weight and size wise. I looked at the SUSTAIN, SARagossa, and Stradic. I was sold on looks and Leaned torwards the SUSTAIN. For the harsh Saltwater enviroment and the Gulf of mexico species, what would be best fit? Can I get away with AJ and Yellowfin? DO i need to have an 8000 set up and 20000 set up also?/ HELP me PLEASE!!! The STRADIC and SUSTAIN looked IDENTICAL, but the SARAGOSSA looked different and has a more narrow spool. the stradic and sustain looked better built. I just want the best 8000 Shimano for the JOb!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok here its my take on this , the only downside on the 8k models sustain & stradic which are basically the same reel is line capabilities but they are very well capable to perform for what you want them for. If you load them with a decent 50lb braid line you are more that ok
advise dont buy a Saragosa 8K rotor is graphite but yes it has a bit more of line capability.
If you want the BEST of an 8k the answer is Stella SWPG


----------

